# Lee Precision Handloader



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Being not much of a reloader, I'd like to start simple. I already have dies, a scale, caliper, case trimmer, and I'll pick up a cheaper tumbler. Does anyone have experience using one of these?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0050Z5A6E/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

I'd be reloading for a 7MM and 7MM-08 - mainly the 7MM-08 for reduced loads.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dont... its going to be enough of a PITA that you will hate reloading. The one you link could be useful at the range, for load development on the fly... but not for general reloading.

Get any fixed press... heck, even an old RCBS partner press would be alot more useful.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RCBS-Partn...285116?hash=item48dfcb41bc:g:G-4AAOSwd9heRLF4

LEE Equiptment is actually pretty good. Think of it as reloading equipment designed by engineers for handloaders, where other equipment is designed by handloaders for handloaders.

I love my Lee "Classic Turret". Sooo fast to swap between calibers. Love it!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZWNSL7G/ref=dp_cerb_2?th=1&psc=1

-DallanC


----------



## Brave arrow (Dec 24, 2017)

I have a couple of those hand presses I mostly take them in the field with me because I shoot mainly wildcat cartridges. That way I can reload in the field if I need too 
They work fine and will do the job fine but depending on the amount of ammunition you want to reload. For large amounts I prefer the bench because changing parts for priming, sizing and seating seems faster on those then the hand held press.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the links and information - I figure I would be reloading a max of 100 rounds a year combined between the two calibers.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Even for 100 rounds a year, I think you'll be money and time ahead to get a good bench set up.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Thanks for the links and information - I figure I would be reloading a max of 100 rounds a year combined between the two calibers.


Where do you live... I actually have a partner press I'm not using atm... always intended to set it up as a decapper. Could loan it so you can try it all out.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Jeff, get a real press. If you are on a budget I see this one on Amazon for only a few buck more.
https://www.amazon.com/LEE-PRECISIO...oading+press&qid=1582141413&sr=8-7&th=1&psc=1

The next couple of "must have" items for your bench are; loading block, powder measurer, primer flip tray, deburring tool, neck brushes and lube station, and a good LOADING MANUAL. No need to jump into a tumbler right off, they're nice but far from ever even needed.
Keep it simple to start, a can of 4350 powder, a box of good 120gr or 140gr bullets, some lg. rifle primers and you'll be loading in no time. But be warned, it's a lot of fun and kind of addicting.

opps...I just noticed this press does not have a priming attachment, I'd recommend you get a press like the one I show on the next thread


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I just saw this on KSL I have used this exact same press for over 50 years...great presses and you will never wear them out. He only want $75 and I bet you can bargain him down a little
https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/59005871


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the wonderful information - I really appreciate it!

DallanC - I currently live in Hooper and work in the Basin four days a week. I'm used to lots of travel, so driving a couple hours to come and pick it up would not be a problem. 

I found some load data with IMR Trail Boss for super reduced loads to plink around with.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeff, If you have a drill press you can make your own loading blocks. I've done this with a 1-1/2" thick 8"X8" piece of maple. Any hardwood will work. I then use a Forstner bit the diameter of the brass and drill holes 1" deep to hold them after priming. When I load for the my hunting cartridge's I use a tickler and a scale to get the powder charge within a 10th of a grain for every load. I'm anal about this and that's my way of piece of mind. Takes longer to load 50 rounds, but its fun IMO.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful information - I really appreciate it!
> 
> DallanC - I currently live in Hooper and work in the Basin four days a week. I'm used to lots of travel, so driving a couple hours to come and pick it up would not be a problem.
> 
> I found some load data with IMR Trail Boss for super reduced loads to plink around with.


Don't mess around with trail boss... H4895 can be loaded for reduced loads and then upped to full charges that often work quite well... https://www.hodgdonreloading.com/reloading-education/tips-and-tricks/low-recoil-loads

I'm in Hooper and reload, you could use my setup any time.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Just to return and report to everyone who provided wonderful insights and information to me on this thread . . . 

derekp1999 was kind enough to let me borrow his reloading setup last Friday and I reloaded a bunch of reduced recoils loads for the 7mm-08 - - what an absolute blast is it to shoot those!

I received a call from my wife's grandfather Saturday morning asking if I would come over and help him with a few little projects. After those projects were finished, he asked, "Hey, by chance would you be interested in some of my old fishing and hunting stuff?" I responded that I would love to look at what he had, and then followed him down into his fly-tying man cave. He handed me a box which contained five RCBS dies (.222, .223, .22-250, .270, and 7MM) and another box which contained a pacific press. So, I guess I won't be purchasing a Lee Precision Handloader.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeff, That's great you have a wonderful family and someone wanting to pass down the desire of the trade. Bad thing now, reloading can be very addicting.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> Even for 100 rounds a year, I think you'll be money and time ahead to get a good bench set up.


It's addictive. Just go with a quality press. Kinda like eating those chips !

Just read the rest of the story. Perfect solution.


----------

